# Pogostemon stellatus?



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Can you help me identify this plant? Is it P.stellatus or L. aromatica?



thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's L. aromatica/hippuridoides (uncertain which name is most appropriate). It should have a carroty smell.

_P. stellatus_ should be purple at the nodes, nearly always.


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank Alan. He suspected that I have deceived


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I have sent two different species. This is p estellata?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _P. stellatus_, yes.


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you! Now I feel a little less disappointed with the seller


----------

